

Show HN: FLUCK – soundcloud for videos - shinon
http://gofluck.com/

======
domtkho
I like the name. Some eye catching content there too

------
kelvinblade
i like how you can bookmark a specific point in the video, youtube don't have
that function

------
stagename
So....YouTube?

~~~
shinon
except comments are bind to time in video so no one has to say refer to 4:03
in the video or things like that

